# First Yote



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Got my first coyote this morning with a dirt hole set. Ive been trying to catch one for over a month now and the times finally paid off! Just started trapping this winter and used tons of info from this forum. I caught a opposum earlier this year then decided I wantd a fox or coyote. Wasnt sure if i could pull it off with no experience at all but somehow got the job done! Thanks guys! heres some pics















trap got one of the digits on his front paw. its hard to see in the pic







she tore the helll out of my set


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

just realized i said his and her but its a female. dont know too much about how to tell age yet but i think shes younger


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

congrats!!!

now remake the set and catch a few more!!!

Where there is one, there are more. Make two sets in the same area for better odds also. 15 to 20 ft apart or so. use a different type of set, say instead of another dirt hole use a flat set, or t-bone set and use a different lure.

keep it up.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job and thanks for sharing the pics!

Remember, everything that you have done up to where you walked away from your set you did right. All you have to do now is duplicate what you did. Where things go wrong for a lot of people is when they make their first catches and then remake the set with the same tools that they use to make new sets with. Carry a remake bucket with tools only for remakes. If you make a new set with smelly tools that were used at a remake you will have a lot of avoidance's. Keep up the good work. That coyote was only the first of many to come.


----------



## dthompson (Dec 4, 2008)

kinda small why not just hunt it


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you trap ***** and opposum aint worth anything but do you trap *****


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

never tried trapping *****


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

well if you can then this year they are only worth 10 $ for a medium one but it you can get a good spot to go and get some it is good how much is a coyote going for


----------



## Wiley chaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Way to Go, a Giant congratulations and job well done!

It's a great feeling of success to be able to conquer a coyote. The price of the pelt is something that doesn't dictate the actual reward for this achievement. I sold my first pelt years ago but it has haunted me every year since. Wished I had the sense to have it tanned and now I could display it with pride. There is only one first......

Now your hooked, go get'em

Again, super accomplishment

Wiley Chaser


----------

